# Schlacht um Mittelerde 1 unter Vista spielen?



## boss3D (30. Juli 2008)

Hi!

Ich habe seit langer Zeit wieder mal versucht, DHdR Schlacht um Mittelerde 1 unter Vista zum Laufen zu bringen.
Installieren lässt sich das Game problemlos, sobald man es allerdings starten will, fangen die Probleme an. Ich habe es gleich nach der Installation auf die aktuellste Version _(v1.03)_ gepatcht, allerdings erhalte ich immer folgende Fehlermeldung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



> Kompatibilitätsmodus XP SP2 hat nichts gebracht
> Als Administrator starten hat auch nichts gebracht

Fällt euch sonst noch was ein? Läuft das Game generell nicht unter Vista, oder gibt es da irgendwelche Tricks, um es zum Laufen zu bringen?

Danke für baldige Antworten!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Adrenalize (30. Juli 2008)

Middle-earth Center Forums - Downloads - BFME 1 and 2 Vista Patch hab ich auf die Schnelle gefunden. vielleicht hilft es ja.


----------



## boss3D (30. Juli 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Middle-earth Center Forums - Downloads - BFME 1 and 2 Vista Patch hab ich auf die Schnelle gefunden. vielleicht hilft es ja.



Danke! Hat super geklappt. Endlich kann ich das Game wieder zocken ...   

Als Belohnung gibt es einen Keks und ein paar Screens 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke nochmal  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## theLamer (23. Oktober 2008)

boa hab das spiel heute auch noch mal rausgeholt, is echt hammer!

vor allem der sound ^^

aber schon ungewohnt wenn iwo auf der map wer angreift und deine einheiten 3 minuten brauchen, um dahin zu gelangen xD
Da frag ich mich? Wo ist mein TP ? xD 
war wohl doch zu viel wc3...

BFME1 ist auf jeden fall viel geiler als BFME2 und für mich nach wc3 das beste strategiespiel, auch weils so chillig ist.

greetz


----------



## exa (23. Oktober 2008)

jop, absolut, finde das auch endgeil...


----------



## Cattivo (23. Oktober 2008)

Wenn das wirklich so toll ist, wie ihr hier sagt, dann wäre es vielleicht mal ne gute Idee, sich das zuzulegen. Habs letztens bei uns in der Stadt für 10 Euro gesehen und war schon drauf und dran, mir das zu kaufen.


----------



## theLamer (24. Oktober 2008)

is aufjedenfall ne investition wert ^^

vor allem auf LAN mit freunden... cola / bier trinken chips essen und zocken geht zb mit wc3 nicht...nur wildes geklicke -  bei herr der ringe hingegen is das kein problem
und uns is nach 14 stunden nicht langweilig geworden


----------



## boss3D (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich zocke das Game auch heute noch. Einfach nur geil ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Cattivo (25. Oktober 2008)

Dann werde ich wohl noch heute in die Stadt sausen und mir das Game zulegen. Sobald mein neuer PC kommt, habe ich gleich mal was zum zoggen


----------



## General_Hugh (11. Februar 2009)

Bei mir tut sich ein anders Problem auf. Aber erstmal zu meinem PC damit ihr wisst, wovon ich ausgehe.

Windows Vista Home Premium 32 bit

Service Pack 1

Prozessor AMD Phenom(tm) 9500 Quad-Core 2,2 Ghz
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT
3 GB RAM Arbeitsspeicher

So und nun zu meinem Problem. Wenn ich die CD einlege, kommt ganz normal der Bildschirm mit den Optionen Spiel staren, Online nach Updates suchen usw. Wenn ich jetzt das Spiel starte, werde ich gekickt und lande wieder auf meinem Desktop. Ich habe probiert den Patch zu installieren, aber dieser hängt sich bei Datei 17 von 24 anscheinend immer auf. Das mit dem manuellen patchen hat auch nicht funktioniert. Ich brauch also mal dringend Hilfe!!!


----------



## boss3D (11. Februar 2009)

Die Lösung ist 7 Postings über dir zu finden ...  

Die Patches von EA kannst du vergessen. Du musst den verwenden, den ich dir verlinkt habe. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## General_Hugh (11. Februar 2009)

Der funktioniert iwie ja auch nicht. Bei mir wird ja nicht mal der Ordner Meine Schlacht um Mittelerde erstellt.

Außerdem probierts in letzter Zeit bei mir immer, wenn ich das Spiel starten will, den Patch gleich zu installieren, bevor was anderes passiert, aber ich find den auf meinem PC netmehr um den zu löschen


----------



## boss3D (11. Februar 2009)

1.) Bitte keine Doppelpostings erstellen!

2.) Wenn SuM1 richtig installiert wurde, dann muss es auch den Ordner Deine-Schlacht-um-Mittelerde-Dateien geben. Vermutlich findest du ihn einfach nicht. Gib einfach den Ordnernamen in die Suchfunktion ein ...

3.) Dass das Game jetzt immer automatisch bei jedem Start updaten will, liegt daran, dass du die automatische Updatesuche aktiviert hast, die man blöderweise nicht mehr abstellen kann. An deiner Stelle würde ich das Game ganz einfach neuinstallieren und auf keinen Fall die Updatefunktion betätigen.

4.) Der "Patch", den ich dir verlinkt hatte, hat noch bei jedem funktioniert. Einfach das Game neuinstallieren und dann die Dateien des Patches in den richtigen Ordner reinkpopieren.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## General_Hugh (11. Februar 2009)

Ich habs grade eben nochmal installiert. Der Ordner Meine Schlacht um Mittelerde wird nicht erstellt und ist auch nirgendwo sonst auf meinem PC zu finden.



Edit: Ich hab das Spiel erstmalig installiert. Kann man einfach so von 1.1 auf 1.3 patchen? Wohl eher nicht oder?


----------



## boss3D (11. Februar 2009)

Das mit den EA-Patches haut bei mir auch nicht hin. Ich würde die einfach bleiben lassen, da sie ohnehin nichts Spielrelevantes ändern. Dass es bei dir diesen Ordner nicht gibt, kann jedenfalls nicht sein.

Schau mal in die txt, die bei dem Patch dabei ist. Dort ist der Pfad angegeben, der dich zu dem Ordner führt.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## General_Hugh (11. Februar 2009)

Über den Pfad hats zwar nicht funktioniert, aber der Ordner ist jetzt aufgetaucht. Hab grad nochmal bei Roaming geschaut und da war er.

Und jetzt probier ichs nochmal auf ein neues...mistiges automatisches update


----------



## Railroadfighter (11. Februar 2009)

Funzt das Game jetzt? Also ich habs sogar unter Win 7 nur mit den EA Patches zum laufen gebracht.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Pommes (11. Februar 2009)

Ahh, das gute alte Mittelerde 
Wenn ich das hier so lese, dann installiere ich es doch gleich mal wieder .
Welche MOD's sind denn aktuell so richtig gut?


----------



## General_Hugh (11. Februar 2009)

Nein es funzt immernoch nicht. Mittlerweile installier ich es auch zum 37. Mal

Edit:
Mittlerweile ist es auch schon so, dass der Patch sich trotz das ich das Spiel de- und wieder neu installiert habe, installieren will, obwohl ich es nicht ausgewählt habe...ich glaub ich weiß ne Lösung. Zurück zu XP! Sogar Bill Gates hat gesagt, dass Vista die Erwartungen bei weitem nicht erfüllt hat und man solange XP weiterbenutzen sollte, bis alle Macken ausgebügelt sind, bzw. bis das neue Windows 7 draußen ist.
Das blöde ist ja, dass dieser sch*** Patch einfach nicht installiert wird. Er hängt sich immer bei Datei 17 von 24 _patch103.big auf


Edit 2: Ich habe das Spiel jetzt zum laufen bekommen, aber jetzt gibt es ein neues Problem. Das Spiel läuft 5 Minuten und dann, egal was ich spiele, ob Kampagne oder Gefecht, verlier ich das Spiel. Kann mir dabei jemand helfen?


----------



## Pommes (11. Februar 2009)

General_Hugh schrieb:


> Nein es funzt immernoch nicht



Genau. Kann nicht zocken 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boss3D (12. Februar 2009)

Auch bei mir hingen sich die EA Patches immer bei 17er auf. Die kann man vergessen, zumindest unter Vista ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## General_Hugh (12. Februar 2009)

Naja laufen tuts ja jetzt bei mir. Dazu musste ich alle Patches nacheinander manuell downloaden und installieren. Aber wie gesagt, ich hab jetzt das Problem, dass bei mir nach spätestens 5 Minuten das Spiel vorbei ist, weil ich automatisch verloren habe. Ich hab schon an den EA-Support geschrieben und wart jetzt auf Antwort, die verkomplizieren das alles total


----------



## Oberboss (12. Februar 2009)

Auf jedenfall ist der Elvenstarmod zu empfehlen, da hat man noch ein neues Volk und die Helden sind auch viel cooler...
Man muss aber auf hdr-inside.de downloaden, die anderen funzen net.


----------



## General_Hugh (13. Februar 2009)

So, also ich habe das Problem jetzt eindeutig identifiziert. Der EA-Kopierschutz spielt verrückt. kann mir jemand sagen was ich dagegen tun kann? Schließlich zieh ich mir ja bei einer neuinstallation den Kopierschutz immer wieder mit drauf und somit kann ich neu installieren als Lösung vergessen


----------



## Oberboss (13. Februar 2009)

Ich würde trotzdem empfelen, dass Spiel neu zu installieren. Danach musst du nur noch abwarten. Der Rechner erzeugt die User-Files. Das dauert mal bis zu 5 Minuten, je nach Hardware. Danach sollte es eigentlich gehen. Zur Not installierst du Patch 1.03 manuell. Da kann man auch nichts falsch machen.

SuM-Fanpage Die Fanseite zu Schlacht um Mittelerde

Das solltet ihr euch auf jeden Fall mal durchlesen.


----------



## General_Hugh (13. Februar 2009)

Und ich empfehle zum manuellen Download des Patches 

PC: Der Herr der Ringe: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Patch 1.02 (dt.) - Patches und Spieletipps bei 4players.de: Aktuelle Downloads und Videos für PC, XBox, Playstation2, GameCube, PSP, Nintdendo DS und Nokia NGage

Dort kann man die Patches 1.01 bis 1.03 runterladen.
Es weiß also keiner wie ich den Kopierschutz ausheben kann?

Edit: Also der Supporter meinte auch es läge am Kopierschutz und ich könne nur probieren, es neu zu installieren. Ich hab ihm aber mal gesagt, er soll mal beid en Entwicklern nen neuen Patch für SuM 1 und 2 anregen, dass man die beiden Games auch ohne probleme, nachpatchen usw. auf Vista spielen kann


----------



## General_Hugh (15. Februar 2009)

Tut sich hier noch was???


----------



## General_Hugh (17. Februar 2009)

Okay hab den Fehler rausgefunden. Seit ich heut mittag mein Nero deinstalliert hab läufts wie geschmiert


----------



## Andaka (27. Mai 2009)

Hi,
habe auch Vista(64bit) und SUM minimiert sich einfach während des spielens und ich fliege auf den Desktop.Das passiert sehr oft-.-
Starte das Spiele in -Windows XP Service Pack 2 und als Administrator.
Wäre dankbar über Hilfe.
lg Andaka


----------



## Hieronimo (31. Juli 2009)

Ich bin nicht so der PC master,
wenn ich jetzt den Patch Middle-earth Center Forums - Downloads - BFME 1 and 2 Vista Patch in das vorgegebene verzeichnis kopiert habe was muss ich dann machen??

mfg!


----------



## boss3D (31. Juli 2009)

Ist bei mir zwar schon lange her, dass ich das gemacht habe, aber wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, wars das auch schon. Einfach die Dateien dort hinkopieren und fertig ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## madace (7. August 2009)

Hat jmd. SUM1 oder SUM2 schon unter Win7 probiert?

(Bin ja generell mal gespannt wieviele meiner Spiele unter Win7 64bit laufen werden.)


----------



## boss3D (7. August 2009)

Ich habe SuM 1 letzte Woche zum ersten Mal auf meinem Laptop_ (Vista x64 SP2 + alle Updates)_ installiert und ich brauchte keinen Patch mehr ... 

Die Kompatibilität von Vista wurde mit dem SP2 wirklich stark verbessert.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## 0xKennyx0 (19. September 2009)

Hab das gleiche Problem -.-


----------



## Necossery (8. Juni 2010)

auf laptopts gehts eigentlich immer doch wie siehts mit einem normalen pc aus ich bin echt ratlos =(


----------



## boss3D (8. Juni 2010)

Was ist für dich ein "normaler PC"? Einer der nie übertaktet/aufgerüstet wurde? Ein Fertig-PC von Medion/Aldi?

Irgendwie wird sich das Spiel ja auch äußern, warum es nicht geht. Bekommst du irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen?

*[Edit]*
Habt ihr beide schon den "Patch" ausprobiert? OS am aktuellsten Stand _(Vista SP2)_?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. Juni 2010)

Ich hab vor ner weile die Collectors Edition ausgegraben und bekomme die nicht zum laufen. Wollte mal wieder den Hexenkönig Addon spielen, unter Windows 7. 

Weiß jemand rat?


----------



## boss3D (19. Juni 2010)

Kompatibilitätsmodus?!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. Juni 2010)

Hab ich schon alles probiert. Das spiel wird nicht geladen. Und google hat nicht geholfen.


----------



## boss3D (19. Juni 2010)

BautznerSnef schrieb:


> Und google hat nicht geholfen.


Und der inoffizielle Patch vermutlich auch nicht?!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## BautznerSnef (19. Juni 2010)

Geht der Patch auch unter Windows 7?


----------



## BautznerSnef (20. Juni 2010)

boss3D ich danke, funzt. Das nenn Kompetenz.


----------



## Cyp (1. Februar 2011)

ich hab das problem, dass die offiziellen patches auch nichts bringen..
und der inoffizielle ist scheins nicht mehr erreichbar:
ERROR: File not found.  
was kann ich machen?


----------



## Zerano (13. Februar 2011)

Hehe, das Problem hatte ich heute auch...versuchs mal hiermit:

HdRHQ.de Herr der Ringe Headquarters: Alles über die Schlacht um Mittelerde...


----------



## Master0459 (17. April 2011)

*Weitere Frage!*

Ich habe auch das Problem wie Boss3D unter Vista hatte nur unter XP der Vista Patch funzt natürlich nicht.
Falls darauf niemand eine Antwort weiß habe ich es auch auf meinem Vista Laptop installiert. Aber hier ist die Grafik total Schlecht z.b: Kennt sicherlich jeder von euch den Rohan Schießstand: hier habe ich keine Animationen also keine Bogenschützen die schießen oder Isengart Uruk Grube: kein Ork der Uruks raus zieht.


Danke schonmal.


----------



## MrYeager (10. Mai 2011)

Hey, ist echt interressant was ihr hier alles schreibt.
Hab auch win 7 und wollt mal wida sum1 zocken.
habs installiert und wollts dann starten, es ging bis zu dem standard bild, entweder kam dann immer eine meldung oder es kommt keine rückmeldung. hab danach hier herumgesurft, mir alle patches geholt die i fand und reingepackt. Funktioniert immer noch nicht. 
hab auch die kompabilität geändert, administrator geändert.
folgende links habe ich probiert um mir weitere patches runterzuladen, doch die patches kann ich nicht herunterladen weil die irgendwie nicht mehr vorhanden sind:

HdRHQ.de Herr der Ringe Headquarters: Alles über die Schlacht um Mittelerde...
Middle-earth Center Forums - Downloads - BFME 1 and 2 Vista Patch

könnt ihr mir vlt weiterhelfen??? hab wirklich alles probiert was ich hier bei eurer unterhaltung fand.

lg


----------



## lorion87 (15. Februar 2012)

Hey, 
ich dachte ich wärme das alte thema mal wieder auf 
hab mein altes SuM 1 rausgekramt und mir SuM 2 gekauft aber beides geht auf vista nicht...
wenn ich starte kommt ein schwarzer bildschirm, ich höre aber den sound. neuster Grafikartentreiber ist drauf...
Hab auch die Rechte geändert,im Kompabilitätsmodus ausgeführt, diesen Trick mit dem Roaming ordner duchgeführt.
woran könnte das liegen?

lg


----------

